

Ask HN: is anyone using TokuDB in production? - davidbrai

From reading their website (http://www.tokutek.com/) seems a bit "too good". I was googling around trying to find companies that use it in production but didn't find anything except for the ones listed on tokutek's website.<p>The main features that interest me are:
- Handling large data (&#62;300M rows)
- Hot columns &#38; indexes additions
- Multiple clustered indexes<p>Is anyone here using it in production? If so, can you tell a bit about the pros &#38; cons?
Did anyone consider it but decided using something else instead? If so, why?
======
trs80coco
[http://www.quora.com/How-does-the-TokuDB-http-tokutek-com-
en...](http://www.quora.com/How-does-the-TokuDB-http-tokutek-com-engine-with-
MySQL-perform-in-a-production-environment)

------
Joyfield
I probably would if i could afford it (DNSDigger.com).

~~~
davidbrai
Did you try it? I think it has a 30 day trial

~~~
Joyfield
1\. My dataset us bigger than that (100GB+). 2\. Even if it would fit i
currently does not make the money to afford it (Fev paying customer to my
service). So i am using vanilla MySQL 5.5.x. Gonna experiment with Postgresql
in the near future.

I would love to have a "Powered by ..." logo for a license ;)

~~~
davidbrai
Would be great if you could share your experience once you experiment with
postgresql

